# Sign this 'Virtual Get-Well Card" for sm4him!



## 480sparky (Nov 2, 2013)

Just found out that Sharon (sm4him) was in a car accident.  Seems she played bumper cars with _real_ automobiles.

She fared far better than her car..... she's got a sore knee & chest, but the car's totaled.

So take a bit of your day and sign this _Virtual Get-Well Card!_




Ken


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 2, 2013)

you need me to drive out there and make sure  you are properly taken care of Sharon? 
Get Well Soon!

-Jason


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 2, 2013)

Get well soon!  I hope you're not hurt too badly.

And a wrecked car always sucks, even if the insurance company plays nice...


----------



## baturn (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear. Get well soon.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 2, 2013)

But, but, can she still take great photos?!
Rest up Sharon. Get well soon. I guess you know how lucky you are. Someone was watching out for you, thankfully.
Nancy


----------



## annamaria (Nov 2, 2013)

So glad you are alright. Angels were with you. Sorry about your accident. Get well soon!


----------



## SCraig (Nov 2, 2013)

Cars can be fixed, people not so easily.  Glad you are OK.
Scott


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 2, 2013)

Glad the accident wasn't worse and you're OK. Take it easy and get better soon.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 2, 2013)

Get Well Soon! Take some pictures of the car!


----------



## mmaria (Nov 2, 2013)

:hug::


----------



## peter27 (Nov 2, 2013)

All the best!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2013)

I realized after I made this that it was supposed to say, "you'll soar with eagles"...but, uh, you _know_ I meant well,right? And besides, "soar with seagulls" has kind of a ring to it, dontcha' think?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 2, 2013)

Yikes Sharon! Get well soon my dear!


----------



## Juga (Nov 2, 2013)

Get well soon Sharon!


----------



## limr (Nov 2, 2013)

Get plenty of rest and milk it for as long as possible! You're in our thoughts. :hug::


----------



## LarryLomona (Nov 2, 2013)

Take it easy and get better soon.


----------



## KmH (Nov 2, 2013)

Get well soon Sharon!
People find out the hard way that air bags usually cause injuries.

Bummer about your car.


----------



## MiFleur (Nov 2, 2013)

Hope you will be OK soon Sharon, I wish you a good recovery!


----------



## ratssass (Nov 2, 2013)

...wishing you a speedy recovery,Sharon!! :hug::    :smileys::smileys::smileys:


----------



## shefjr (Nov 2, 2013)

Get well soon Sharon! Glad to hear you made it out with minor injuries. :hugs:


----------



## terri (Nov 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear that you had to go through all this - but so happy to hear you're okay!  

We miss you - hope you get well soon!   :hug::   

Rest up and take care.


----------



## runnah (Nov 2, 2013)

Get well soon.

At least they have an awesome public transit system there!


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 2, 2013)

Mend quick, not much time here   MIL passed this morning, at our home with hospice. still wanted to say get better.  Ed


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 2, 2013)

Better hit by a car then a large truck or immense train


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 2, 2013)

Glad you ok Sharon, I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## tirediron (Nov 2, 2013)

Is your gear okay?  Did you get pictures?



Glad it was the car and not  you!


----------



## skieur (Nov 2, 2013)

If your car was totaled, I would make sure that you have no head or "hidden" injuries that can cause future problems.  There is a big difference between temporary injuries that get better, and permanent injuries.  My son and daughter have both been in accidents that have totaled their cars.


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2013)

Gah talk about an action filled start to the weekend!

Wishing you all the best and for a speedy recovery! 

And thanks to Sparky for telling us all


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2013)

Get better, Sharon.  :blackeye:


----------



## squirrels (Nov 2, 2013)

:hug::


----------



## kathyt (Nov 2, 2013)

So glad your okay Sharon! Rest up, and take it super easy.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 2, 2013)

Will you NOW stop saying you want more excitement in your life?  

Good to hear your not seriously hurt.  Prayers for your quick mend and I hope getting the other stuff taken care of would be reasonably simple (pray for a good adjuster in a happy mood).


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hope they fix you up soon! Car accidents are never fun.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 2, 2013)

Wishing you a super speedy recovery Sharon!


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 2, 2013)

Glad you are safe! Get well soon!

Jake


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2013)

Feel better soon!! I'm sending you a smile!! :hug::


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 2, 2013)

I hope you're feeling better.  I'm glad to hear it wasn't more serious


----------



## manicmike (Nov 2, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon Sharon.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 2, 2013)

_*SHARON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FEEL BETTER!!!!

*_


----------



## snowbear (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh, and Sharon,don't mix wine with your meds - use bacon, instead.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 3, 2013)

Sharon, hope you are resting well. Praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 3, 2013)

Get Well Soon 

John.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 3, 2013)

So glad you'll be ok, hope you're back that way very soon.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 3, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 4, 2013)

WOW! Thank you all so much! Reading all these comments just made a wonderful start to my day.

I feel EXTREMELY blessed to even still be here.  Yesterday was probably the worst day in terms of soreness and aches; this morning, I seem to be able to move a teeny bit better.

I was headed home from a very quick trip to a nearby greenway (where I saw NO interesting birds at all--first time I've ever been there and not even seen a hawk). Just over a mile from home, there's a bridge over the river. I'd just crossed the bridge when I realized that the cars in front of me were stopping suddenly--probably someone making a left turn and not using the turn lane. I stopped as well, but looked in my rearview and realized the guy behind me wasn't going to stop. Sure enough, he hit me from behind, but that wasn't the worst of it.  He knocked me into oncoming traffic where I then got hit head-on by a car going the other way.

I got NO pictures because I wasn't really ambulatory. I did manage to get out of the car on my own, but my knee, chest and back were hurting so badly that I couldn't really move. Someone found a chair from somewhere and brought it out to the middle of the four-lane road for me to sit in. The first responders, a fire engine, got there within probably two minutes.  Next thing I knew, I was being put in a neck collar and strapped to a board, just in case there were spinal injuries.
The fireman who helped put me on the board thoughtfully took my leather jacket off first so that they wouldn't have to cut it off at the hospital. Little did he know--that jacket is less than two weeks old, and I'd had to drive over two hours' round trip to get to a store that had it in my size; so I was beyond appreciative that he took it off! 

Incredibly, nothing was broken or even bleeding. All the x-rays and scans looked good.

I did make the fireman get my camera and camera bag out of the car and put them in the ambulance with me. No way I was going to let them take my car to who knows where with my camera in it!

Now the REAL fun starts--dealing with insurance companies and trying to replace the car.  But at least I'm here to have to do all that!


----------



## sm4him (Nov 4, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> you need me to drive out there and make sure  you are properly taken care of Sharon?
> Get Well Soon!
> 
> -Jason



Jason, you have NO idea how much I wished someone with YOUR skills was there! Actually, the responders on the scene were great; it was after I got to the ER that things fell apart.   Nobody seemed to really have a handle on what they were doing; at one point I thought the nurses and doctor were actually going to have an argument right there in the room about whether they need to do a scan of my spine or not.
The worst part was that when they finally decided nothing was broken and released me. As soon as they started talking about releasing me, I told them I needed a phone so I could get someone to come pick me up. They never bothered to bring me one, so I ended up having to sit out in the waiting room another 30 minutes waiting for a ride. Worse than that, they didn't even help me get out TO the waiting room with all my stuff--including my gripped D7000 with the Sigma 150-500 attached and my camera bag.




SCraig said:


> Cars can be fixed, people not so easily.  Glad you are OK.
> Scott



Ha! This is pretty much exactly what my daddy used to always say when one of us kids had a wreck. He'd ask if we were okay, and invariably, we'd say yeah, but the car is totaled, or really bad or something, and he'd just shrug it off and say, "Cars can be replaced, but I can't replace you."  It's what I've told my own kids as well, and was one of the first things I thought about after the accident. That, and..."I miss my daddy!!!" 



Derrel said:


> View attachment 59459
> 
> I realized after I made this that it was supposed to say, "you'll soar with eagles"...but, uh, you _know_ I meant well,right? And besides, "soar with seagulls" has kind of a ring to it, dontcha' think?


:lmao:  I love this SO much!!  Soar with Seagulls is just perfect for me! Thanks Derrel!




KmH said:


> Get well soon Sharon!
> People find out the hard way that air bags usually cause injuries.
> 
> Bummer about your car.


Yeah, I understood, intellectually, about airbags and how they can cause injuries themselves. But actually experiencing the pain of getting socked smack in the chest with a high-speed projectile like that--OUCH!!  I was mildly surprised, but grateful, that no ribs were broken.



oldhippy said:


> Mend quick, not much time here   MIL passed this morning, at our home with hospice. still wanted to say get better.  Ed


Thanks, Ed. Sorry for your loss!



The_Traveler said:


> Better hit by a car then a large truck or immense train


HAHAHA--Working for public transit as I do, one of the unwritten rules is that NOBODY should say things like, "See you next week, unless I get hit by a bus."  I'm DEFINITELY glad I didn't get hit by a bus...or a truck...or a train.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 4, 2013)

Glad to see your back on your feet Sharon.
Take care and recover from all those boo-boos.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 4, 2013)

Hopefully the person causing this got some kind of ticket?!
get well soon.
Nancy


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2013)

sm4him said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > you need me to drive out there and make sure  you are properly taken care of Sharon?
> ...



What you needed was ME to get you to the hospital where Kathy works. 
That way, you get premium care from start to finish. 
glad to hear you were mostly undamaged though, it could have been much worse with you getting hit twice.


----------



## Stevepwns (Nov 4, 2013)

Glad to see you are up and going and you are ok. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 4, 2013)

Glad to hear you weren't seriously injured and seem to be getting along.


----------



## paigew (Nov 4, 2013)

Get well sooooon!!! <3


----------



## ronlane (Nov 4, 2013)

Sharon, glad that you are back to where you can type and visit with us. Are you sure that your camera gear is okay???? I mean just think of the upgrades on someone elses dime, since it was in the accident as well.  I'm just saying... lol.

Take it easy and get better fast.


----------



## terri (Nov 4, 2013)

Glad to see you are well enough to get to the forum - that makes US feel better!        You were awfully smart to get your camera equipment out of your car.   Quick thinking!

A crappy experience, all the way around.   Hope you feel better fast, and your insurance company treats you with respect and makes this end quickly.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2013)

terri said:


> ... your insurance company treats you with respect and makes this end quickly.


Did you really just say that with a straight face?????


----------



## sm4him (Nov 4, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Sharon, glad that you are back to where you can type and visit with us. Are you sure that your camera gear is okay???? I mean just think of the upgrades on someone elses dime, since it was in the accident as well.  I'm just saying... lol.
> 
> Take it easy and get better fast.


Haha, yeah, I wish! Although, now that you've said that, it occurs to me that I *do* need to put all my lenses that were in the camera bag through the paces and make sure nothing got messed up from the impact. 



terri said:


> Glad to see you are well enough to get to the forum - that makes US feel better!    *    You were awfully smart to get your camera equipment out of your car.   Quick thinking!*
> 
> A crappy experience, all the way around.   Hope you feel better fast, and your insurance company treats you with respect and makes this end quickly.



I daresay that the poor fireman who had to keep listening to me carp about it would say it was more "obsessive thinking" rather than "smart!"  I didn't even have the sense to turn the car all the way off, or to remember to get my HOUSE key off the keyring--but there was NO way they were hauling me outta there without my camera gear!! :lmao:


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 4, 2013)

Glad to hear you're still with us, I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 4, 2013)

I just saw this.  Glad it was no wose than it was.  Speedy recovery.


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 4, 2013)

Glad to hear that you're ok! Get well soon Sharon!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

Sooooooooooooooo................  how about an update?


----------



## sm4him (Nov 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Sooooooooooooooo................  how about an update?



Vastly improved, thanks! Tomorrow will be the REAL test though--I'm headed out to do some shooting at one of the local refuges. I've only used my camera once since the accident, to take pictures of the Veteran's Day Parade--it went okay, but it definitely hurt my shoulder, and I was only using the 70-300. Tomorrow, I'm going to TRY using the Sigma 150-500 (sans hood, which got broken in the accident and hasn't yet been replaced). But I'm taking the 70-300 along, in case I just can't handle the weight of the Sigma.
Probably won't be able to stay out for too long, but I'm determined to try. Tomorrow is the last day of FULL access to several of the TWRA refuges around here until next March. Since I missed my chance to visit them the past two Saturdays, this is my last chance.

All the bruising and such has improved greatly, but the knee is still giving me fits and I'm becoming more and more convinced that I may have chipped my shoulder blade (they only x-rayed my chest from the front, not the back) so next week I'm headed back to the doctor. 

At least I finally got a rental car--although I find myself watching nervously when people come up behind me too fast!
About to start the search for a new-to-me vehicle--I hate shopping for cars!

I'll let you know how the outing goes tomorrow...IF I can move at all by the time I get home!
In all seriousness, I'm really hoping I don't end up driving to the refuge and then just having to turn around and drive back--I'm NOT going to risk further damage if it starts hurting my shoulder too much.  But man, do I ever want to be taking pictures again.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 13, 2013)

Sharon, good to hear you're getting better - or else you wouldn't be thinking of holding the camera.  Time to get another POTM win.  right?


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 13, 2013)

Hope you're on the mend soon!


----------



## sm4him (Nov 14, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Sharon, good to hear you're getting better - or else you wouldn't be thinking of holding the camera.  Time to get another POTM win.  right?



Haha, right! That POTM win may *always* stand as one of my "bright and shining moments!"
I'm definitely getting better--I barely hurt at all. Unless I'm trying to carry something that weighs more than a pound. Or using my knee.


----------



## mishele (Nov 14, 2013)

Have fun today Sharon!!


----------



## KenC (Nov 14, 2013)

Just catching up here - good to hear you're back in the saddle.  I'm sure all the birds have missed you.

No chance of pictures of the car?  (we're all both photo and disaster gluttons)


----------



## runnah (Nov 14, 2013)

Sharon I think you mean your 5D mkIII and bag full of L lenses got damaged in the crash. 

Plus what a bad day to have all your Picassos in the trunk.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 15, 2013)

KenC said:


> Just catching up here - good to hear you're back in the saddle.  I'm sure all the birds have missed you.
> 
> No chance of pictures of the car?  (we're all both photo and disaster gluttons)



I haven't even seen any pictures of the car myself, and I really want to.  
Since I couldn't move well at the time of the accident, I wasn't able to take any like I usually would at the scene.
Then I was without a car to go get pictures. I had my brother go take some, since the car was towed to a place close to him, but now he keeps forgetting to share those with me. I thought my son was also going to go take some, but he either forgot or hasn't sent them to me either--bunch of slackers. 
I think I'll try again today to see if I can get some pics, and if so, I'll post them.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 15, 2013)

runnah said:


> Sharon I think you mean your 5D mkIII and bag full of L lenses got damaged in the crash.
> 
> Plus what a bad day to have all your Picassos in the trunk.



If the car had burned, I might be able to get away with that. But the insurance company even wants the JEANS I was wearing (because they got a hole in them--they were brand new, and I want them replaced) before compensating me for them.

However--the whole camera thing may be an issue after all. More on that in next post.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 15, 2013)

So, I went out. I had a great time, and holding the camera didn't prove to be too difficult. What I *didn't* calculate was how sore I'd be TODAY--inflammation in my chest seems to have been aggravated. But it was worth it.  I'll do a thread about where I went and what I saw, sometime today, I hope.

The big thing I discovered is that I *may* just be getting them to replace my camera and lens after all.  Most of my camera gear was in the trunk and it's all working just fine.  The camera and Sigma 150-500 were in the passenger-side front seat--BOTH airbags deployed, and the hood to the lens was broken, but that seemed to be the only damage.

I'd tested the camera a little and it seemed okay. I had only taken one or two pictures with the Sigma, because it's just too heavy to hold (and my tripod is currently in my son's car).  

Yesterday, the lens just seemed to REALLY struggle with focus. I can't be sure it wasn't me, because of my shoulder--but I'd taken some pictures with the Sigma 50mm lens that seem fine.
Out of over 200 pictures I took yesterday, I'd say 90% of them had focus issues.

Then, after about 4 hours, the camera itself did a few odd things. First, there were a couple of pictures that had a blown-out element in them when there was no reason for that item to be that bright. For instance, there was a picture of a sparrow with a twig in front of it--the sparrow was exposed okay, but the twig in front was blown out; it was practically touching the sparrow, and wasn't any more in the sun than the sparrow was, and all the rest of the picture was exposed okay too. It was just weird. That happened a couple of times.
Then, it decided my sd cards were full and stopped letting me take pictures; even though I had TWO 16gb cards in it and (though I couldn't tell at the time), I'd only taken 220 pictures. Even shooting in raw, 220 pictures doesn't usually fill up ONE 16gb card, never mind two.  I don't know why it decided the first card was full, but it seemed to just not want to record to the second card. It wasn't the card; it works fine if I put in the first slot, just not the second.

It's not consistent, though--sometimes it seems to work fine, but then it will suddenly do something weird like that.  And maybe ALL the weird little things that happened with the camera were just odd glitches that had nothing to do with the accident.  But now I don't want to settle with the insurance for the car until I decide what to do about this. Almost certain I'm going to ask them to replace the Sigma lens, but I'm not nearly as convinced that the camera's oddness was related to the accident.

Well, I'm just going to explain it all to the agent this morning and see what he says.


----------

